# The Perfect Storm



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

Please continue!


----------



## War Horse 24 (Sep 3, 2014)

Chapter 3
As they pulled out of the drive, the rope tickled my legs, causing me to jump. I was in for a long ride, but was enjoying my hay. After what seemed forever, the trailer stopped and Lily, opened the trailer door. I whined, and list on to the other horse call back. I sniffed the air as Lily let me stand on the top of the ramp. I trotted off, realizing that it was a diffrent place. I sniffed thing and shield away from flapping thinks. 
As I was lead to the round pen, I heard a sound, not anything like I heard. I didn't care as I was let free of my halter which has never been put on right l, hasn't been spoken off or put on correctly because my old owner would not let Lily do it so it left bald markes on my black face. I walked round, looking for more hay,but not finding anything.I watched the mama take a young bay mare with black points out and put her on the crossed tries, grooming her. The papa took out a bay stud and put him on the other cross ties. Lily stayed with me, having a few diffrent papers in her hand. She was looking at them and I walk quickly and peeked over her shoulder. "You are a Fullblood Thoroughbred and have been raced," she talked to her self. 
I started to remember running but now I was 5 and to old to race. However I was the legendary The Prefect Storm. After all the whippings, I forgot my childhood. Even thought there was a few pieces of it coming back like winning the triple crown. I never knew how I was sold so quickly, and landed in the horrible home that I used to live in. That the lord for Lily. I went back prancing around the pen, still looking for the flapping things and pierces of hay


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

No horse that has won the Triple Crown would end up as homeless. His stud value would be to great. 

If a horse won the Triple, he would retire to stud at four years. First foals on the ground at five, they wouldn't race until he was seven so, factually you are very incorrect.


----------

